
How can my Fitbit be so bad at syncing? - hollander
I have a Fitbit Charge 3 and use it only for sleep tracking. I activate Bluetooth and GPS on my Android phone when I need to sync. Each morning I try to sync the sleep data to get better insights in my daily performance. It&#x27;s always a difficult and frustrating process. If it takes less that five minutes, it makes my day (that&#x27;s sarcasm).<p>When I wake up, I enable Bluetooth and GPS, open the Fitbit app, pull down to sync, and immediately it says &quot;syncing&quot; and the green bar appears and grows longer. Then I go take a shower, and when I come back it is always the same: 0 steps, meaning that syncing didn&#x27;t happen. I pull down another time, I pull down many times, and I get &quot;syncing&quot;, then &quot;searching for device&quot;, then &quot;device not found&quot;, and you can repeat that for ten minutes or more. One solution is to reboot my phone, but that&#x27;s so Windows 95.<p>The following article suggest to enable &quot;always on syncing&quot;, to reinstall the Fitbit app on your phone, and to re-pair the Fitbit. Another great solution. Fitbit should &quot;re-pair&quot; their sync process instead of this horrible hack.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.androidauthority.com&#x2F;fitbit-problems-issues-732505&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m not the only one with the problem, so I can&#x27;t believe that Fitbit doesn&#x27;t know about this. All their employees probably wear these devices and some should have this same problem, not? Or do they all have Apple Watches? Look at this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.fitbit.com&#x2F;t5&#x2F;forums&#x2F;searchpage&#x2F;tab&#x2F;message?q=sync<p>Endless pages of problems with syncing going back 5 years or more, many with more than 10 pages of replies with people reporting the same problem.<p>How difficult is it to setup a proper syncing process between a smartwatch and a phone nowadays? It&#x27;s 2020 - bluetooth is around for a decade. Fitbit is a big brand with millions of users.<p>How is it possible that this works so bad and that they can&#x27;t or won&#x27;t fix such basic functionality?
======
Gravityloss
I have heard theories that a lot of the Bluetooth hardware out there is buggy
(not following the specification).

~~~
hollander
I have a Sony Xperia phone with Android 8. I can't believe Sony would not
follow the specs, and Fitbit either, but I may be wrong about that.

